# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Notkettenführung

## terrorkitty

Wofür ein Instalationsrohr alles gut sein kann!

Ich habe mein Schaltwerk durch Speichenkontakt verloren!
Habe die Kette dan gekürzt und mit einer FXP-Rohr-Kettenführung dann abfahrtstauglich gemacht.

Grüße

SSG

----------

